# Ma Yueliang Clips



## Martin2 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello everybody,

two new clips:

Ma Yueliang Fast form:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ8nMcqKN9s

Ma Yueliang Sword Form 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urpVZC9kPho&mode=related&search=

Greetings

Martin
www.wu-taichi.de


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice clips. :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2006)

Cool Thanks

I use to do an empty hand wu form and the sword form you posted looks very much like the Wu sword I learned as well.

Although I have not done Wu for many years I did like it

Thanks for the clips.

XS


----------

